# Thinning hairlines - do you girls care?



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Do girls under 40 care if a man has a thinning hairline and tries to work with what he has? Or do you prefer us to be shaved?

I actually strongly considered getting a toupé before (the kind that you glue to your head) but I'm way past that now and I would feel so fake using it.

This is my current hairline (not me in the pic tho)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

At age 29 you won't have to worry about it as much as a younger guy, since 30s is when MPB for men gets in motion. Though guys with full heads of hair are still at an advantage. The most important thing is to not be self conscious about it. When it comes to shaving, if your hairline looks bad and you have the right head shape, you might look better with a buzz. 

Some women are attracted to shaved heads, some are not, and some don't care. It not worth bothering yourself about. And they'd figure out you're wearing a piece, which might cause you more worry, unless you want to pay a lot for a hair transplant.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

just do what i did man, when my hair started thinning i decided to turn a negative into a positive and worked on developing the muscles on my skull, now instead of a cliche fashionable hairstyle which will look ridiculous when my children look back at pictures of me, i have a totally shredded sixpack on my head


----------



## ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes, please shave it off. It looks awful and makes you look way older than you actually are.


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

ThatLoserNoOneCaresAbout said:


> Yes, please shave it off. It looks awful and makes you look way older than you actually are.


I also think that.... There are lots of men who shave it all off and still look very attractive. But the picture you posted, no... :serious:


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

My SO lost all of his hair at 24? He clung to what was little that left for dear life..

It's not easy for people to just "shave it off?" from what he told me. When i met him he was bald, and to be honest? It brings out his big hazel eyes.

For some reason, i've learned, that many businessmen shave their head because it's kind of an "intimidating" factor?

Regardless it's very attractive. Plus, it's becoming more common than people realize.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

I've always had a thing for bald men. Maybe because it indicates a lot of testosterone? >


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't get a toupee. Adapt to it - shave your head or get a very close cut. It's definitely not an easy thing, it takes some guts to make that plunge, but nothing makes thinning hair stand out more than having it long.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I shaved my head bald. I personally thought I looked even more disgusting than normal with a receding hairline. And I know women thought I was like 45 or something

In fact I've gotten more compliments for being bald than my ugly *** hairline
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Shave it.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

I'd probably shave it, unless you have an oddly shaped cranium. Personally, I feel like that's the best look.

But, I've seen guys who proudly rock a scullet, and don't seem to suffer romantically for it (if that's what you're concerned about). Be true to yourself, and don't make a bunch of decisions because of what a woman _might_ think. Seriously though, don't rock the scullet, or wear a toupee, that's just awful.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

BJam said:


> I'd probably shave it, unless you have an oddly shaped cranium. Personally, I feel like that's the best look.
> 
> But, I've seen guys who proudly* rock a scullet*, and don't seem to suffer romantically for it (if that's what you're concerned about). Be true to yourself, and don't make a bunch of decisions because of what a woman _might_ think. Seriously though, don't rock the scullet, or wear a toupee, that's just awful.


Never heard the term scullet before, but it reminds me of Hulk Hogan's hairline. Are these guys just in denial or something?


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

If it's a guy over 30 just trim it short. Under 30 it really makes someone look older.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm only self conscious about my own thinning hair because I've received insults in the past for it. Only two weeks ago, a fellow work colleague said my thin patch on top looks as if I have a 'money's a**ehole' on my head. Thanks… 

I do want to get my hair cut much shorter than it is now – just to try and mask it. However, I know my parents are quite staunchly against it. They'd rather see me look like a friar (those that have a ring of hair around the side, but absolutely nothing on top – it's starting to go that way) than me have a go at trying to mask it, rather than resorting to complete baldness.

Whether I do get my own way and get my hair cut shorter or not, it won't make any difference when it comes to attracting the ladies. Any action from me is academic really. Like some other males on here, I suffer from the dreaded 'Invisible Man Syndrome'. Whatever I do doesn't raise my appeal above gutter level. Trust me – I've had many years of practice at this, leading to nothing but upset, frustration and inevitable anger.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Depends,but do not get a toupe. Guys who are shaved usually look good.

I really love long hair on guys,but it does not look good if he has a bald head  

But I think you notice it a lot more if it's a younger guy. It makes him look a lot older,but I've seen men who are over 45 who looks alright although they don't shave it.

The worst must be comb overs.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I've always had a thing for bald men. Maybe because it indicates a lot of testosterone? >


Nope, it doesn't actually.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Used to have hair down to my mid/lower back.


/sigh


Not in to the skullet. So now I just shave it all in a desperate attempt to make it look like nothing is wrong.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I dont like thinning hair on men and i'm sorry because i know it's not their fault.


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)

It doesn't affect a man's handsomeness, not even a little. I see it as something natural for men, as is cellulite for women. 
I think it looks better when it's rather short, but that's me, you go ahead and keep your hair the way you like


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

It sucks having to deal with this, I have extremely thick hair but the front thinned out on me. Im going to buzz it off very soon, figure ill have to deal with a few weeks of friends and family cracking jokes but it will be better off in the long run im thinking.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I would like to answer the thread question, not the actual question in the original post.

Thinning hairlines - do you girls care?

Yes, definitely. Hair thickness is a sign of aging in both genders. I think we all want thicker hair and women care about a receding hairline in themselves just as much as they do in men. 

I think, in general, it's much easier to just shave it off than it is to find a way to grow it.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Very short hair is sexy, shaved heads are sexy, bald heads are sexy. I've seen very attractive guys who have alopecia universalis (ie no hair anywhere on their body, not even eyebrows). And I say that as a girl who loves hair and body hair on men. The opposite is attractive too.

Receding hairlines don't bother me at all. Long balding hair is a really bad look, though. It has to be short. Doesn't have to be shaved, but does have to be short.

I don't think a toupee is bad if it's convincing, I just think it's a waste of money. Those things are really expensive and you don't need hair to look good.

@Hayman Have your hair how you want to! Your parents don't get a say in it, it's not their head it's growing on.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Does anyone here have a father who doesn't have a thinning hairline or baldness? My dad is 51 and has a head full of hair like he's 20 or something. My brother is also showing no signs of losing his hair. Meanwhile I went bald because my hairline looked bad even when my hair was cut short.

I don't being bald, I like quite a lot just wondered if I was the only one.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Jesuszilla said:


> Does anyone here have a father who doesn't have a thinning hairline or baldness? My dad is 51 and has a head full of hair like he's 20 or something. My brother is also showing no signs of losing his hair. Meanwhile I went bald because my hairline looked bad even when my hair was cut short.
> 
> I don't being bald, I like quite a lot just wondered if I was the only one.


Me too! My dad is near 70 and has the thickest hair in my entire extended family. He has a better hairline than I was born with. Meanwhile I'm female, at the very beginning of my 20s and my hair is getting thinner already (ever since I found the body of a very close family member last year). It's sort of funny that an old man has thicker hair than a young woman. It sucks, but what can ya do.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

LostInReverie said:


> Thinning hairlines - do you girls care?
> 
> Yes, definitely. Hair thickness is a sign of aging in both genders. I think we all want thicker hair and women care about a receding hairline in themselves just as much as they do in men.


I haven't noticed much thinning in my hair, but the gray bothers me a lot. I dye it. I know it's out of vanity, but what can I say? I'm a little vain.


Jesuszilla said:


> Does anyone here have a father who doesn't have a thinning hairline or baldness?


My dad had a thick head of hair in his 50s. He really didn't start balding until his 70s, and he didn't have a receding hairline. Just a bald spot on top. He still had a LOT of hair before he died.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

McFly said:


> Never heard the term scullet before, but it reminds me of Hulk Hogan's hairline. Are these guys just in denial or something?


Godlike.

If you can grow this hair, you should, end of story.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

lisbeth said:


> Me too! My dad is near 70 and has the thickest hair in my entire extended family. He has a better hairline than I was born with. Meanwhile I'm female, at the very beginning of my 20s and my hair is getting thinner already (ever since I found the body of a very close family member last year). It's sort of funny that an old man has thicker hair than a young woman. It sucks, but what can ya do.


Could stress, anxiety and depression play a roll in it? I've been suicidal plenty of times along with life long depression and you seeing a body sounds quite traumatic.

I thought maybe it was hereditary but both of my parents have this hairline with no signs of that changing any time soon.

Thinning hair for a girl must suck. Is it bad? I knew it was time when to shave when everyone started to point it out while I had a buzz cut. So I always told myself when my hair goes I'm just going bald lol


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish my ex had shaved his. it was very unattractive to me.

but it's your body, so do with it as you please. just be aware that some people may not find it as attractive. 

>_> although you are a straight male.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

DiscardYourFear said:


> I haven't noticed much thinning in my hair, but the gray bothers me a lot. I dye it. I know it's out of vanity, but what can I say? I'm a little vain.


Yeah, I would rather have the gray/white than thin, brittle hair. My mother's hair starting turning white pretty early, before her forties. My grandmother started losing/thinning of her hair pretty young and started wearing wigs. I would rather have to dye my hair than wear wigs, but to each her own when clinging to youth. 



> My dad had a thick head of hair in his 50s. He really didn't start balding until his 70s, and he didn't have a receding hairline. Just a bald spot on top. He still had a LOT of hair before he died.


My sister's husband always had a full head of thick, curly hair and a lot of facial hair but went gray at 25. Poor thing. I still would rather have his problem then receding hair line. As for attractiveness, though, I think guys can pull off anything pretty much. I love both the shaved head and a lot of thick hair, so don't really care either way. Facial hair, though, I like pretty neat and short. Not clean-shaven but not long either. A little rugged, a little man, but not too young or too burly.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I think it really depends on their personal taste. My head has been shaved for years and, if it wasn't, that's probably what I'd do to hide the thinning. Personal choice. I'm not sure there is a right answer.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Please note that the guy in the pic has his hair pulled back, and that's what my hair looks like when I pull it back. I usually wear it like the pic below. this is me in the pic. Photo taken with and without flash respectively. Shoulda done this in my OP but oh well










I tried shaving my head last year, but I looked like such a hard-áss without hair, and I'm the meekest guy you'll find lol


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Invisible_girl said:


> Guys who are shaved usually look good.


Yeah agree with that. Toupes and comb overs aren't a good look unless it looks ultra natural. Which fails.. a lot.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

versikk said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys.
> 
> Please note that the guy in the pic has his hair pulled back, and that's what my hair looks like when I pull it back. I usually wear it like the pic below. this is me in the pic. Photo taken with and without flash respectively. Shoulda done this in my OP but oh well
> 
> ...


Looks better than the first guy, but the hairloss is definitely noticeable.

I began shaving using a clipper without a guard when my hair started falling out in my late teens. People called me a biker, cop, neo-nazi. People love relying on stereotypes.

But girls did like it. They would ask to rub my buzzed head and they told me how much they digged guys with shaved heads. Plus facial hair adds some manly game points.

Like I said earlier if you decide to go shaved, the most important thing is to be self confident about it. A guy with issues about his looks is a major turn off to women.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Do what you want. Personally, i hate shaved heads. Makes me feel like a b*tch for thinking that, but i can't help it. I think it's because i was traumatized by my dad going from a giant mop of hair to suddenly getting a buzzcut when i was a small child. It messed me up. I cried. Cheers dad.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Jesuszilla said:


> Does anyone here have a father who doesn't have a thinning hairline or baldness?


My dad had the same perfect hairline up until his death at almost 70. Maybe a tiny bit by the forehead, but not noticible at all. Didn't get a grey hair until he was like 65 either. His hair was still way more black than grey when he passed away. 
Sadly, i got my mum's brown hair instead of his jet black, so i guess i didn't get his amazing hair genes. I will be expecting the grey hairs to show up in my mid 50's :sigh


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Fangirl96 said:


> Do what you want. Personally, i hate shaved heads. Makes me feel like a b*tch for thinking that, but i can't help it. I think it's because i was traumatized by my dad going from a giant mop of hair to suddenly getting a buzzcut when i was a small child. It messed me up. I cried. Cheers dad.


Here's some PTSD triggers for ya


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

McFly said:


> A guy with issues about his looks is a major turn off to women.


thing is... EVERYONE has issues with their looks. If we didn't, we'd all walk around in potato sacks with holes cut for the arms and legs.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

versikk said:


> Here's some PTSD triggers for ya


I can imagien that it went down pretty similar to that yes. Ironically, my dad did have a massive beard like that at some point, but i don't remember being sad about him trimming that down, lol. Just the hair...


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

versikk said:


> thing is... EVERYONE has issues with their looks. If we didn't, we'd all walk around in potato sacks with holes cut for the arms and legs.


That's not true, plenty of people out there are comfortable and proud with their bodies. And I don't see how clothing is related, maybe if someone wears a type of clothes to hide fat or something. Potato sacks are made of a rough material and don't have pockets, I'll stick with jeans and a t-shirt.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

McFly said:


> That's not true, plenty of people out there are comfortable and proud with their bodies. And I don't see how clothing is related, maybe if someone wears a type of clothes to hide fat or something. Potato sacks are made of a rough material and don't have pockets, I'll stick with jeans and a t-shirt.


My point is that everyone wants to fit in to some degree, And clothing is related because it's about how we present our bodies in public.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Long hair with balding and reduced hairline: Outch.
Short hair and reduced hairline: Nice (thumbs up). This is where my boyfriend is at .
Bald: does your head look like a penis? Stay away. Does it make you look like a nazi? Don't do it. Does it make you look like badass? Sure go ahead. Even if you're a teddy bear at heart


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Long hair with balding and reduced hairline: Outch.
> Short hair and reduced hairline: Nice (thumbs up). This is where my boyfriend is at .
> Bald: does your head look like a penis? Stay away. Does it make you look like a nazi? Don't do it. Does it make you look like badass? Sure go ahead. Even if you're a teddy bear at heart


What is your opinion on Norwood 3a? It's when your hairline is like in the photo i posted of myself, i.e receded hairline + the part in the middle that hasn't receded yet is fuzzy thin (again, like in my photo). if I do a buzzcut it will stiill show how thin it is in the middle part. I used to be severely depressed over my hairloss, but I've been losing hair for 10 years now so I'm pretty OK with it now, all things considered.

Maybe I should just buzz it again. My hair grows fast so it's not the end of the world if I want longer hair again...


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

versikk said:


>


This one?
That's similar to my bf. That with a buzz cut looks really nice.
Kind of a mature and somewhat sophisticated look


----------



## Meroko (Nov 7, 2014)

i prefer a man who does not have bald spots or thinning hair. my husband has really nice hair. he would definitely be less attractive with thinning hair or baldness. but some women don't care either way


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I have now shaved my head bald.



Meroko said:


> i prefer a man who does not have bald spots or thinning hair. my husband has really nice hair. he would definitely be less attractive with thinning hair or baldness. but some women don't care either way


I have no idea why anyone would prefer thin hair over thick hair....



Skeletra said:


> This one?
> That's similar to my bf. That with a buzz cut looks really nice.
> Kind of a mature and somewhat sophisticated look


Cool


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

versikk said:


> My point is that everyone wants to fit in to some degree, And clothing is related because it's about how we present our bodies in public.


Not necessarily. If someone chooses to style their hair for others, or dress for others that's a bit insecure imo.

I dress like others do because that's what is sold on the market. I can only imagine how uncomfortable it was in the old days to wear suits and dress shoes for every social gathering. Thankfully today we can wear sneakers, or shorts or jeans and have quite a selection to chose from.

Though I'd prefer a full head of hair because I like the look, I shave it because I think it looks better than scattered hairs growing about. Personally I couldn't care less what others think about my hair style.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> Long hair with balding and reduced hairline: Outch.
> Short hair and reduced hairline: Nice (thumbs up). This is where my boyfriend is at .
> Bald: does your head look like a penis? Stay away. *Does it make you look like a nazi?[B/] Don't do it. Does it make you look like badass? Sure go ahead. Even if you're a teddy bear at heart *


*

I remember fearing I'd look like a racist bald :lol fortunately I had nothing to worry about.
Posted via Mobile Device*


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I remember fearing I'd look like a racist bald :lol fortunately I had nothing to worry about.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You ended up looking like a Hare Krishna follower instead, right?


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

versikk said:


> You ended up looking like a Hare Krishna follower instead, right?


Check my profile to see. I don't think so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> Check my profile to see. I don't think so
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Didn't know you were biracial. Why were you worried of loking like a racist? Is there a biracial baldie racist stereotype?


----------



## mushypea (Dec 7, 2015)

My hubby is in the same boat and is thinning on top. He's decided to shave it off.
I think what's more important is how much you care about it. Lol girls are probably too busy thinking about what's happening with their hair


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

I don't really think nothing of it. I think if you're 30+ it's natural and to be expected... If all else fails shave it.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I don't think it matters. I know guys my age (I'm only 22, mind you) who are going bald and/or shave their heads, and they're absolutely crushing it. Personally, I don't think women notice it as much as men do. We're the ones who worry about it, so we're always fixated on it.

It's all in the personality. Some men have it, and some don't. The good part about that is that it's something that you can improve. Granted, there are some women who flat-out refuse to date bald men, and that's understandable.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

it's not super bad if you keep it short / shaved. thinning hairlines with long hair just looks scraggly and unkempt imo.


----------

